

Plants 'can think and remember' - sep
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10598926

======
ddewey
Fascinating! It looks from Google Scholar like Karpinski has spent at least 10
years studying reactions like this in Arabidopsis. Biological systems are so
densely packed with survival information.

We'd better figure out artificial food production before we discover that
plants can feel, suffer, and care about their own future, or I'll end up
starving :)

~~~
Ardit20
Well animals feel care and suffer but I still eat them :)

